# Molnija 3603



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't know if you saw the more fancy Molnija movements. Since these seem to be getting less and less in supply grabbed a couple of these pieces, all I could get. Standard back, someone grabbed a fancy back piece out from under me so the fancy backs are gone, I guess so are these now.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

James,

Is that a 3603 pocket watch ? If so could you oblige with some details or a face shot.

Regards

Julian (L)

Oops - using my EeePc and didn't scroll down far enough. I have never been lucky enough to find a Molnija P/W with the 3603 - only 3602's.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Julian,

I find anymore I mostly cruise ebay germany, so many different things to drool for. I can ask the guy if he will be getting more

I think this one is a 3603, TASCHENUHREN CHRYSTAL ROEMISCH MOLNIJA KLEIN ABER FEIN . but the guy is an idiot I wont deal with him and he wants too much.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Arrived alive 

One with blue hands one with black hands, a real bonus I did not know thought they were both black


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my 3602 18 Jewels


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice piece 

I am a fan of these dials and hand sets


----------



## provlada (Feb 16, 2009)

This is mine.....


----------

